# Pilates in Sharm



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok so this is directed at Sam, Eco-Mariner and all the other Sharmers whose names escape me at the moment (sorry).

My move to Sharm is getting closer by the day  but I need to pick your brains - don't worry this won't be about men or vital things which I should bring from England because they can't be found in Egypt!

I had a procedure today on my back, and the Doctor recommended that when I get to Egypt I try and find a Pilates course (I need to build some strength back up in one of the muscles in my back). So my question is does anyone know of anywhere in Sharm that runs pilates, or something similar?

Any suggestions welcome.

H


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

There is a brand new pilates class in Sharm, PM and I'll send you the facebook profile. Although I do believe it is women only, just so you know.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi
The Fit and Fun Activity Centre on Peace Road also have Pilates classes, some for women only but also mixed i believe. Have sent you website in PM (check out the timetable).


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

marimar said:


> Hi
> The Fit and Fun Activity Centre on Peace Road also have Pilates classes, some for women only but also mixed i believe. Have sent you website in PM (check out the timetable).


Thanks Marimar that's great.

Thank you also to King Tut and Eco-Mariner who have also been very helpful.

I will be sure to investigate all your suggestions when I'm settled :clap2:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Widget said:


> Thanks Marimar that's great.
> 
> Thank you also to King Tut and Eco-Mariner who have also been very helpful.
> 
> I will be sure to investigate all your suggestions when I'm settled :clap2:


just make sure you get a competent instructor. Sometimes pilates can do more harm than good. it knackered my back for weeks.


----------

